

A New Focus for Camera Makers - mitchie_luna
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304444604577342094118995830.html?mod=WSJ_Tech_RightMostPopular

======
waivej
It's about time. I've wanted a reflex camera with quality similar to an SLR
ever since I bought a Canon G1 10+ years ago. "Through The Computer" seemed
like the next logical step after "Through The Lens" SLR cameras.

After a few cameras, I reluctantly switched to a D-SLR for paid gigs, but my
"hit rate" went down since I don't always know what the onboard computer will
do. Sure, I like the faster lenses and low noise sensor, but it seems clunky
to carry so much hardware.

At this point, I would suggest that camera makers try to compete against smart
phones with "smart cameras" that have cell connections, "apps", bluetooth,
etc. The smart phones are close to eating their lunch. It's just so easy to
shoot a photo and email it immediately. With a DSLR, I carry a heavy case and
a laptop and need to spend time processing the photos before sending them.

